# I think......



## Annamumof2

i got the :bfp:

can anyone tell me how i can upload the pics?


----------



## tryforbaby2

when you are writing a comment on the forum there is a paper clip at the top of the icon box where you can add an attachment of the pic or pictures!!!

Hurry up!!


----------



## Annamumof2

grrr it wont let me keeps telling me it failed


----------



## Groovychick

Could it be the picture is too big or in the wrong format hun? Try altering these and see if it makes a difference. Congratulations by the way! :flower:


----------



## embojet

Congratulations!


----------



## Annamumof2

Groovychick said:


> Could it be the picture is too big or in the wrong format hun? Try altering these and see if it makes a difference. Congratulations by the way! :flower:

ive tried but it makes the picture look a bit too blurry let me see if i can do it in paint instead


----------



## Annamumof2

that is just one test took a few times


----------



## Dee7509

Anna, the pic is really blurry for me but I think I can see something. CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> Anna, the pic is really blurry for me but I think I can see something. CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:

yeah i know thats the trouble soooo im going to maybe use the digi test tomorrow dunno yet


----------



## Dee7509

The digis are not as sensitive so maybe wait a couple days ... if you can hold out!


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> The digis are not as sensitive so maybe wait a couple days ... if you can hold out!

i might do if not take it if it says anything then i will be glad if not i will get a new one and some other tests


----------



## Canadianmom4

I can see the line!! Congrats!


----------



## Annamumof2

Canadianmom4 said:


> I can see the line!! Congrats!

dunno how far i might be the last period was 23rd july and my periods was never regular


----------



## tryforbaby2

I see a line!!! Congratulations! Can't wait to see the digi!


----------



## Annamumof2

Thank you girls. Just wish andy was a bit more ummmm what's the word other then excited. I just feel like I want to cry.


----------



## soph77

Wow anna, you did it, congratulations!!!
Am so happy for you hun.


----------



## NicoleB

I see it honey congrats!!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I see it too! Congrats!!


----------



## mummy3

Congrats!!!
My last af was 23rd july too:happydance:
I would take the digi, I did when my lines were pretty faint and it came up really fast, that was the first response digi.

I'm sure your hubby will come round, men are different creatures:hugs:


----------



## daisy74

Congrats!!!!!!!! Looks good to me!!!!!


----------



## Babybear1985

oooohhhh there are quite similar to the two i did yesterday and got a faint bfp with both.....im going to get a first response today, infact im getting three haha, good luck with the digi huni fingers crossed for you, keep us posted xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Congrats Anna :flower: dont worry about your DH he will come round he no choice :haha::winkwink:
good luck with the digi test :flower:


----------



## Berniep

Congratulations xx


----------



## mushmouth

Aaaaswwww Anna congrats honey!!! I see the lines beautifully! X


----------



## Annamumof2

will do the digi on monday and i will see when to do this other one i brought from savers... might do it tomorrow i dunno yet


----------



## tryforbaby2

Keep your thread updated!!! :)


----------



## Annamumof2

ok took another test the predictor test and it looks like a neg...... i keep looking and think i can see a line but it must be my eyes, oh well it was a false posative then i guess


----------



## Lucky4

Congrats.I can def see line. Looks like mine looked 10 and 11 dpo.:happydance:


----------



## Annamumof2

Lucky4 said:


> Congrats.I can def see line. Looks like mine looked 10 and 11 dpo.:happydance:

i took a second today a diffrent test it looks like another faint but then it looks like its a neg so i dunno what to think right now


----------



## Lucky4

I found that Superdrugs own brand gave the clearest obvious bfp when the other brands( clearview and clearblue) were very faint and I kept thinking I was imagining the lines. Superdrug detects 10 miu, can you buy them on a Sunday?? Good luck. Also, did the line come up within 3 mins?


----------



## Annamumof2

No but found a dip test from the pound shop I will use tomorrow morning when I get up, I still don't understand why it is so faint


----------



## tryforbaby2

Maybe your levels didnt double yet! Keep the faith Anna!!! Cant wait to see those lines!


----------



## Annamumof2

Thanks will keep you posted


----------



## awaitingrmb

congrats


----------



## Annamumof2

Well it's almost 3am so going to sleep and see what the same rest I took friday will give me, if it gives me another neg I guess I can say that Fridays test was a false posative.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Keep your chin up! Maybe you arent as far along as you think. We will see in the morning!


----------



## daisy74

Congrats!! Wishing u a h&h 9 months ((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

COngrats


----------



## Annamumof2

Well same test as Fridays and no faint posative there so it was a false posative I got on Friday then, roll on my period then


----------



## tryforbaby2

I still have faith in that pregnancy test Anna. The positive looks clear as day to me. When is your period due?...


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: xx


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> I still have faith in that pregnancy test Anna. The positive looks clear as day to me. When is your period due?...

I dunno that's the thing my periods are not regular yet


----------



## tryforbaby2

oh yea thats right, now I remember. well the only thing I can tell ya is to wait a few days and take another test.


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> oh yea thats right, now I remember. well the only thing I can tell ya is to wait a few days and take another test.

Only test I have left is the clearblue digi, if my boobs still hurt my ummm say next week when both kids are at school I will see a doctor or someone


----------



## tryforbaby2

Are you going to wait to take the digi?....How are you feeling?


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Are you going to wait to take the digi?....How are you feeling?

yeah i will wait

ummm how am i feeling? well i feel bloated, tired, boobs hurt, i want to cry, everything that possable shouts out im pregnant but the damn tests are just relaly putting me down now


----------



## tryforbaby2

I know how you feel about getting down. There is nothing else left to do but either take more tests and spend lots of money or wait a day or two and take another one. Are those tests known for evaps?...


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> I know how you feel about getting down. There is nothing else left to do but either take more tests and spend lots of money or wait a day or two and take another one. Are those tests known for evaps?...

i dont think the dip ones are just the other kind, but the second test was EVAP the first was a coloured line


----------



## v2007

Congratulations, have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

V xxxxx


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## polo_princess

:hugs:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Annamumof2 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel about getting down. There is nothing else left to do but either take more tests and spend lots of money or wait a day or two and take another one. Are those tests known for evaps?...
> 
> i dont think the dip ones are just the other kind, but the second test was EVAP the first was a coloured lineClick to expand...

You did the same test as me and I also got a very faint line... did a digital the next day and it comfirmed I was pregnant.... CONGRATS :)


----------

